
Does Working from Home Work? Evidence from a Chinese Experiment [pdf] - cfarm
https://www.nber.org/papers/w18871.pdf
======
lostmymind66
It doesn't work for everyone. You need to have almost the same amount of
discipline to work from home as you do to start your own company.

I've been working from home for the last decade and I wouldn't have it any
other way. No distractions and I am more productive than when I was at an
office. I also have more time during the day to spend with my family.

I have the option of working from an office (my remote client is 10 miles from
my home), but I have found that when I actually go into the office, I get much
less work done (random distractions from management, etc).

